# Phlicks Puppies



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

So very adorable. :wub: :wub: 

http://phlicksmaltese.com/Our%20Puppies.htm

Enjoy!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I looove that third puppy, the little girl with the snooty look!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Maltese pups are so cute, these are very cute.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

super adorable :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh my gosh, why do I even look  there sooooooo cute :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I love these pups! I have such Maltese envy ...... A friend of mine is getting one of the little girls. She just bought Lollypop from Janet a few months ago and now she's adding Willow. She's a member on here (LuluLolly) but hasn't posted. I told her she needs to get busy and post pictures. 

Another friend that just lost her Malt, Jax, (from Susie @ Chalet) is getting a little boy from Amy @ Sands. This is going to be very hard on me, I know I'm going to want a puppy too. :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 4 2010, 03:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881478


> I looove that third puppy, the little girl with the snooty look!! :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]


Hahaha! I looked at the pics before I read this post, but thought exactly the same thing. That girl has attitude! I LOVE her!

They are all just stinkin' adorable!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

awwww! they are so sweet!!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

That third puppy (little Miss Attitude) is going to be coming to live with me :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

QUOTE (JenniferHope423 @ Feb 5 2010, 12:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882059


> That third puppy (little Miss Attitude) is going to be coming to live with me :wub:[/B]



Jennifer, I'm so excited for you and can't wait until you have her home. :wub: 
We need stories and pictures. With the attitude she shows in that pictures I'm guessing you'll have lots of stories! :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

QUOTE (njdrake @ Feb 5 2010, 01:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882117


> QUOTE (JenniferHope423 @ Feb 5 2010, 12:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882059





> That third puppy (little Miss Attitude) is going to be coming to live with me :wub:[/B]



Jennifer, I'm so excited for you and can't wait until you have her home. :wub: 
We need stories and pictures. With the attitude she shows in that pictures I'm guessing you'll have lots of stories! :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]
:HistericalSmiley: Janet said that she is the feisty one of the three and shows her little attitude if she isn't the first one to be put on the grooming table! At least I know that she won't mind the brushings LOL


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (JenniferHope423 @ Feb 5 2010, 06:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882213


> QUOTE (njdrake @ Feb 5 2010, 01:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882117





> QUOTE (JenniferHope423 @ Feb 5 2010, 12:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882059





> That third puppy (little Miss Attitude) is going to be coming to live with me :wub:[/B]



Jennifer, I'm so excited for you and can't wait until you have her home. :wub: 
We need stories and pictures. With the attitude she shows in that pictures I'm guessing you'll have lots of stories! :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]
:HistericalSmiley: Janet said that she is the feisty one of the three and shows her little attitude if she isn't the first one to be put on the grooming table! At least I know that she won't mind the brushings LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]

Fighting to get groomed? You should just show that sassy little pup then!! :heart:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (JenniferHope423 @ Feb 5 2010, 06:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882213


> QUOTE (njdrake @ Feb 5 2010, 01:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882117





> QUOTE (JenniferHope423 @ Feb 5 2010, 12:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882059





> That third puppy (little Miss Attitude) is going to be coming to live with me :wub:[/B]



Jennifer, I'm so excited for you and can't wait until you have her home. :wub: 
We need stories and pictures. With the attitude she shows in that pictures I'm guessing you'll have lots of stories! :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]
:HistericalSmiley: Janet said that she is the feisty one of the three and shows her little attitude if she isn't the first one to be put on the grooming table! At least I know that she won't mind the brushings LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]

She sounds perfectly attitudinal!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 5 2010, 05:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882214


> QUOTE (JenniferHope423 @ Feb 5 2010, 06:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882213





> QUOTE (njdrake @ Feb 5 2010, 01:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882117





> QUOTE (JenniferHope423 @ Feb 5 2010, 12:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882059





> That third puppy (little Miss Attitude) is going to be coming to live with me :wub:[/B]



Jennifer, I'm so excited for you and can't wait until you have her home. :wub: 
We need stories and pictures. With the attitude she shows in that pictures I'm guessing you'll have lots of stories! :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]
:HistericalSmiley: Janet said that she is the feisty one of the three and shows her little attitude if she isn't the first one to be put on the grooming table! At least I know that she won't mind the brushings LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]

Fighting to get groomed? You should just show that sassy little pup then!! :heart:
[/B][/QUOTE]
Janet was holding her back for show but her bite went off


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (JenniferHope423 @ Feb 5 2010, 09:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882059


> That third puppy (little Miss Attitude) is going to be coming to live with me :wub:[/B]


!!! Congratulations! I won't deny it, I'm completely jealous. I can't wait to see more pics of her. That attitude would have me hooked in a heart beat. That one will be a handful, i have no doubt of it! You must be so excited!


----------



## JANET13 (Nov 19, 2009)

HI DO YOU HAVE HER EMAIL IM LOOKING FOR A MALE MALTESE AND DO YOU HAVE BONNIE PALMER EMAIL 
THANK YOU :biggrin:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

wow ... totally adorable!! :wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (JANET13 @ Feb 6 2010, 01:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882417


> HI DO YOU HAVE HER EMAIL IM LOOKING FOR A MALE MALTESE AND DO YOU HAVE BONNIE PALMER EMAIL
> THANK YOU :biggrin:[/B]


Bonnie's email is [email protected]


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (JenniferHope423 @ Feb 5 2010, 12:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882059


> That third puppy (little Miss Attitude) is going to be coming to live with me :wub:[/B]


Congrats! I hope you all will be very happy!


----------

